# Bleeding after sex? affecting IUI outcome



## Chy (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Ive read through a lot of the posts trying to find someone with simliar worries as me!  . 
We're on our 2nd cycle of IUI (after unexplained infertilty been trying 3 years). we didnt get to the insemination stage on 1st cycle as over ovulated ( had 8 follies ) so we halved dose of gonal to 37.5, which was succesful with one follie at 17mm on day 7 of scan, had hCG shot ovitrille on the tue night had insem on the thur cd10 at 12am. all went smoothly didnt even feel the catheter going in, The pain and cramps however 2hours after was incredibly bad, i was in pain for a further 2 hours..i think this was due to me ovulating after getting home as i always have a painful ovulation. anyway sorry this isnt my worry!!
My worries is the nurse tells us to have sex to increase the chances etc, but i've always had a problem with bleeding after, ( doctors etc are fully aware of this happening to me and tests have shown no obvious answers as to why this happens), sometimes its just a wipe (   sorry TMI) or other times can seem like a massacre!!!    i'm really worried this will affect my chances of the iui working,We're on our 2ww with 12 long days to go!!! ( nurse says to do test on 5th sept thats 17days not 2ww thats LONGER). Does anyone have the same? or simliar and have had a bfp? i'm too afraid to have sex now, but want to increase my chances.... Any bit of advice would be greatly appriciated... Im going insane  thank you.


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hiya,

I don't have this issue but I was told NOT to have sex after the IUI and we didn't until after our BFP. My IUI worked on the first go so doesn't it just show how different all the advice given is!!

Good luck for your test date - just over a week to go!!

Lu
x


----------

